# Aluminum F-150



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

You now BC I'm sure you are Fords biggest fan, I'm a little bored today and your the easiest to bicker with. Lol. :laughing:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Roofcheck said:


> This is all I gotta know


Lol you drive a turd


----------



## Roofcheck (Dec 27, 2011)

So I took a look at the Motor Trend write up on the new truck. Its nicer than the one version I saw this AM and yes an improvement over the current look. Happy?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Roofcheck said:


> So I took a look at the Motor Trend write up on the new truck. Its nicer than the one version I saw this AM and yes an improvement over the current look. Happy?


I think it looks more like the current f150 than the concept. The front end looking like the f250 is cool. I'm not convinced on the dash though. That looks a step back in my eyes. Perhaps I need to see a better picture of the interior.


----------



## TimNJ (Sep 7, 2005)

BCConstruction said:


> You know what's funny though is people on the tundra, ram, silverado forums are all going on about how weak it will be, it don't hold paint and how expensive it will be to insure yet it will be the best thing since sliced bread once their brand trucks use alloy lol.


Well some people don't like "change"

I think what will be major + or - for marketing as well as other manufacturers following, will be how the aluminum body handles the crash tests.

To me if you are engineering your vehicle to meet certain standards, then what difference does it make what it is made out of, as long as it meets the standards.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

TimNJ said:


> Well some people don't like "change"
> 
> I think what will be major + or - for marketing as well as other manufacturers following, will be how the aluminum body handles the crash tests.
> 
> To me if you are engineering your vehicle to meet certain standards, then what difference does it make what it is made out of, as long as it meets the standards.


i don't see any issue with crash tests. every other alloy body and alloy framed vehicle has no issues in that department. but if it can meet them standards with less weight and longer lifespan then its even better.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

TimNJ said:


> So really we need to know what the weight ratings are for the new aluminum model and compare them to the weight ratings of the last year of the steel model.


Yup. Plus/minus is engineered into everything. Lightening up the truck's dead weight may make them lose less money for warranty work as now it falls downwards in the plus/minus bracket of their total tolerances.

And to be cynical, now that they have this greater leeway, they can use lower quality bearings in their rear axles......


----------



## Red Adobe (Jul 26, 2008)

It wont be long and the thieves will be cutting the body off your FORD and scrapping it along with the cans they pick up


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I believe the frame is still steel.

As far as aluminum, there's a reason high performance vehicles and airplanes are made from it.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Golden view said:


> I believe the frame is still steel. As far as aluminum, there's a reason high performance vehicles and airplanes are made from it.


Yep frame is still steel. Got a way to before alloy would work well for that and be cheap enough to use. 

They are using some new high strength still too in the frame.


----------



## FRAME2FINISH (Aug 31, 2010)

With the stuff available today, they should encapsulate the steel, Powdercoat ?

There's got to be something out there to keep the salt off !


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

700 lbs of weight shed will translate into better fuel economy and performance. If it's only $300 difference in price, it probably won't take too many years to make up the difference at the pump. 

As for the payload capacity, I thought that would have something to do with the suspension as well? Truck is lighter, so to keep ride quality good, they lighten up on the suspension? Hence, still calling it a 1/2 ton.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rustbucket said:


> 700 lbs of weight shed will translate into better fuel economy and performance. If it's only $300 difference in price, it probably won't take too many years to make up the difference at the pump. As for the payload capacity, I thought that would have something to do with the suspension as well? Truck is lighter, so to keep ride quality good, they lighten up on the suspension? Hence, still calling it a 1/2 ton.


They use the same suspension across the range on the same GVRW trucks. As an example a fully loaded Lariat has the same suspension as a basic XL even though one is almost 2000lbs lighter. Some of the models get an extra leaf spring if they run 20"+ rims though. Mine has the extra leaf but still rides silly smooth.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> Mine has the extra leaf but still rides silly smooth.


I prefer my truck to be manly and tough... not silly. :whistling


:jester: I just wanted to join in on the bickering.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> They use the same suspension across the range on the same GVRW trucks. As an example a fully loaded Lariat has the same suspension as a basic XL even though one is almost 2000lbs lighter. Some of the models get an extra leaf spring if they run 20"+ rims though. Mine has the extra leaf but still rides silly smooth.


My point is that manufacturers tune the suspension to the vehicle and its purpose. If the vehicle weighs less, they soften the spring and dampeners to compensate. Not saying you won't have an increase in capacity. I just don't think it will be 700lbs. I think if they increased it by that amount, the ride would be terrible. Especially when empty; and lets face it, 90% of the F-150's we see on the street have nothing in the bed. 

It's a completely new vehicle, so the GVRW of the previous model means nothing. A vehicles GVRW is only meaningful when compared to its own empty weight.

Don't get me wrong. I think this truck is very impressive. I think they have leapt pretty far ahead of the competition with this one, and is the one I want. 

I agree on the interior, though. I think Chevy's look better on the inside.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Rustbucket said:


> My point is that manufacturers tune the suspension to the vehicle and its purpose. If the vehicle weighs less, they soften the spring and dampeners to compensate. Not saying you won't have an increase in capacity. I just don't think it will be 700lbs. I think if they increased it by that amount, the ride would be terrible. Especially when empty; and lets face it, 90% of the F-150's we see on the street have nothing in the bed. It's a completely new vehicle, so the GVRW of the previous model means nothing. A vehicles GVRW is only meaningful when compared to its own empty weight. Don't get me wrong. I think this truck is very impressive. I think they have leapt pretty far ahead of the competition with this one, and is the one I want. I agree on the interior, though. I think Chevy's look better on the inside.


It will make zero difference to the ride. As I said the weight of models can change as much as 2000lbs but they use the same exact suspension across the range. As an example a fully loaded platinum like mine is 1000lbs+ heavier than a basic platinum but they have the same ride and same suspension system. taking 700lb of options off the truck would make the same difference as taking away 700lbs of body weight.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm interested to see how much insurance jumps on the new model, and also how many repair shops are equipped to repair aluminum bodies cars.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

ArtisanRemod said:


> I'm interested to see how much insurance jumps on the new model, and also how many repair shops are equipped to repair aluminum bodies cars.


I would bet most areas have shops can work with aluminum. I would bet there's a lot more vehicles on the road than you think using aluminum panels too. Aluminum is also more dent resistant than steel because its so much thicker. my mate had a massive dent in his f150 hood that's alloy and the body shop in the dealer made it as good as new. 

I'm sure insurance will be a but more but prob hardly much more at all. only time will tell on that front.


----------



## asgoodasdead (Aug 30, 2013)

sounds like i'll be buying a 2015 leftover in 2 years. get it undercoated and drive it forever since it'll never rust out.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Just seen that GM will be going aluminum to . So now we will see who does it better dropping weight on frames with adding mpg .


----------

